# Mbuna's Tank (337 L)



## Cinthia_Emerich

Hi guys!
I'd like to show you my Mbuna's tank









My little baby...









Left corner









Right corner

Setup
*.Start/date:* 2008 January 
*.Size:* 150 x 45 x 50 cm (10 mm) 
*.Volume:* 337,5 liters
*.Filtering:* 3 x Atman HF-600
*.Heating:* Termostat Via Aqua 300 W 
*.Lighting:* 2 x Sylvania Day Light plus + 1 x Actinic (120W) 
*.Photoperiod:* 8 hours 
*.Substrate:* Calcite + Basalt 
*.Decoration:* rocks 
*.Water temp.:* 26°C 
*.Feeding:* Sera Granugreen, Tetra Spirulina Flakes, Nori algae
*.Water change:* 
*Frequency:* 2 x week 
*Amount:* 15% each change
*.Flora:* _Microsorum pteropus_ 
*.Fishes:*
- Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos (1 male and 2 females) 
- Labidochromis caeruleus - Labido Yellow (1 male and 2 females) 
- M. estherae (Red) (1 male and 3 females)

*Add info:*
- Purigen (250g) e Matrix (1 L) on filters;
- Water treated with Prime and monitoraded with Ammonia Alert (both from Seachem);
- Add of Cichlid Trace at water and Garlic Guard at food (once a week);


----------



## Cinthia_Emerich

Now, some of the little angels (or devil????)









_M. estherae RED_









_Labidochromis caeruleus_









Anybody home????









Yawning...









Male staring...









Another one staring...









_Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos_

These pics are from last year....


----------



## Cinthia_Emerich

And now... some pics from this month









_Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos_ - beautiful isn't? It's my favourite...









_Labidochromis caeruleus_ - male









Female









_M. estherae RED_ - big mouth...









Male again...









Mouth full of algae...









My guy again...

Well people, that's it... any comment, critic, questions... are all welcome!

See ya


----------



## gravy9

Beautiful, Chantal. I'm extremely impressed with your photography skills. 

You mentioned that you used a Canon camera. Can you please share what lens you use?

Keep it coming.

:clap2:


----------



## Cinthia_Emerich

Hi gravy9!

Thanks but I'm Cinthia, Chantal is my friend 
I said that my friend who took those underwater pics used a Canon... mine isn't that good (little shame) I use a Sony Cyber-Shot DSC H9

Thanks again!


----------



## trenac

Very nice tank, it is so clean. I like the color of the substrate, rocks & the scape. The fish are beautiful & very healthy looking.


----------



## 808aquatics

beatiful tank, funny how I have almost the same stock of fishes in my 125 g


----------



## nazer

Great tank, but substrate in my opinion white is better....


----------



## Zapins

I just love yellow labs... One of the first fish I ever bred. They have such great personalities. 

Lovely tank by the way.

Oh and good job on the "fish eye" picture HAHA! Wide-angle lens for the win!


----------



## Cinthia_Emerich

*trenac* and *808aquatics*
Thanks guys!!! 

*nazer*
Thank you! At first I was going to use just the calcareous substrate and was suposed to get only white, but I saw some tanks with the basalt and I decided to try.... I think it got better because broke the white a little bit...

*Zapins*
Thanks, I also like very much of these guys! lol... yes, the fish-eye got funny!

Thank you guys!!!!


----------



## Britzke

Wonderful Cinthia, I don't know your Mbuna's tank!

:clap2:

Kiss


----------

